# The Morning Star's New Mate - Guess Who



## catman (May 28, 2001)

He's one of our own keeping the customers happy on the Morning Star. 










Yea, you all know who he is. Let's all wish him luck in his newest venture.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Damn, 31 views and not a single reply of good luck. Guess you're all newbees and don't know Anthony. He's one of the original Warriors. Would have put this on the Md/DE board but the moderator would have moved it - boat related you know.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Just saw it.......*

Way to Go Ant!!  He doesn't need luck. The man is blessed with an inate skill and great common sense. Now I know why the Capitain raised his rates. With a skilled and knowing mate like Anthony that boat will be catching even more fish!


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Good Luck*

good luck with tangles. angry customers, puke and everyone screaming for you at once. You'll love it, Im sure. Good luck buddy !!!!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i thought that looked like anthony, but then i though he looks too young to be anthony. 

i sure hope he enjoys the work, i know he has the knowlege to be a credit to the boat. 

good luck anthony!

jerry


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Congratulations Anthony!

You young single guys get all the fun!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

congrats Anthony, hope to see you on the boat soon... tell us when Togs are biting...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Togs have never stopped biting.
Just find an inshore wreck and you
should be in business!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't get on the boating board often*

Just saw the post and of course we all wish Anthony the best in his new jobs.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Good luck in your new venture.... it's kinda nice to do something that you love....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Good luck in your new venture.... it's kinda nice to do something that you love....



ROGER THAT!!!!


ant good luck buddy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anthony,

Good luck! As a mate, do you work for tips only like most mates?

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very cool! Glad to see you making a living at what you love.

Anthony, you coming south for the drum run? I'm there around Labor Day and again for the last week of September. We need a repeat of last year:

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=428">


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

catfish said:


> He's one of our own keeping the customers happy on the Morning Star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big props on Ant representing with the P&S hat...  

Good luck Ant.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah Ant...hope ya enjoy the new gig...and hope ya bring on some good mojo....the R


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys. It's a tough job with real long hours but it's been good. I'm only working part time till next month.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Very cool! Glad to see you making a living at what you love.
> 
> Anthony, you coming south for the drum run? I'm there around Labor Day and again for the last week of September. We need a repeat of last year:



Well.....yall know ,you and Jase are welcome!


----------

